# LJ Woodworking Awards - Winter 2011



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Announcement*



*It's time to get busy again. The LumberJocks Woodworking Awards Winter 2011 are officially here and this time we have a very creative theme that should result in many amazing entries. As always, the goal is to highlight the creativity of all of our members (regardless of skill level) through the use of materials that are available to all woodworkers. And here is the theme:*

*The Art of Joinery* - dovetails, mitres, and even the good old butt joint can turn a practical project into a piece of art. For this Winter Awards, show us your artistic joinery creations, whether they are in a piece of furniture, a sculpture or - whatever your imagination can design. As always we want to hear about your creation and how it came to life..

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*SPONSORS*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


........................................................


........................................................



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*PRIZES*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*1st place* - $200 gift certificate by *Woodcraft*

*2nd place* - $150 gift certificate by *ColorCopper*

*3rd place* - Dremel Trio by *Dremel*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The entry deadline is January 31, 2011 at 3 PM CDT and you can enter the Awards page here.

*Note to twitter power users:* spread the word by clicking on the blue twitter share button on the Awards page and your linked tweet will appear in the live LJ Awards twitter stream.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Good luck and have fun!*


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh! Better get thinking !!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh! A technical challenge for the technically challenged!


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck, everybody. I can't wait to see the projects that this one brings out!


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice prizes Martin! Now if only my joinery wasn't so challenged.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just a couple days left to enter-don't forget the TIME deadline-it's NOT midnight.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Cast Your Votes!*



*Awards entry period is over and we ended up with 93 great entries in the Art of Joinery category. Now it's time to pick your top 5 list and cast your votes. Voting deadline is on February 7th at 3 PM CDT.*

Note that if you submitted an Awards entry, you will notice that your project is not listed when you make your selections. (You are not allowed to vote for yourself.) So don't panic when you do not see your entry in the voting list - others can pick your entry without any problems.

The results will be announced on February 8th.

*Click on the VOTE AND WIN button on the Awards pages to cast your votes now.*
Three lucky random voters will win American Craftsman Workshop hat by Todd Clippinger.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*SPONSORS*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


........................................................


........................................................



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*PRIZES*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*1st place* - $200 gift certificate by *Woodcraft*

*2nd place* - $150 gift certificate by *ColorCopper*

*3rd place* - Dremel Trio by *Dremel*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they were exciting times.. they were hard times….
I've only gone a short way through the entries and already have 10 favourites!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck to all, there are some fantastic entries in this contest which made it hard to vote, but I ended up focusing on the motif of joinery which made me look at the projects differently than the most obvious first visual impression of it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, it took me a long time but I finally make my picks. Extremely hard to do. 
Thanks to everyone who submitted an entry -they are all WONDERFUL and deserving of recognition.


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cow…..some tough choices this year!


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely a lot of great entries and some fantastic projects. Judging it purely on joinery as Purp said changes the way projects are looked at. Well done everyone


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*



*The results are in and it's time to officially announce the winners of the LumberJocks Woodworking Awards*. The winning projects were selected from the 93 "Art of Joinery" submissions in an online voting held from February 1 to February 7. 148 votes were cast during this period. And here are the winning projects…

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*1st Place* - 214 points


*2nd Place* - 139 points


*3rd Place* - 132 points


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Click here to see the complete results.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'd like to thank our sponsors for their support:


........................................................


........................................................



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*PRIZES*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*1st place* - $200 gift certificate by *Woodcraft*

*2nd place* - $150 gift certificate by *ColorCopper*

*3rd place* - Dremel Trio by *Dremel*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And following are the *three lucky winners* of the American Craftsman Workshop hat by Todd Clippinger (randomly selected from all the voters):


Druid
LittlePaw
greg48

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Congratulations, everyone!* I'm going to PM the prize winners shortly.

*THANK YOU LUMBERJOCKS FOR ANOTHER GREAT CONTEST!*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


93 entries!! How wonderful.
Congratulations to EVERYONE who participated and of course to our Award Recipients.


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Projects of such excellence certainly inspire me to do just a little better.

Thanks.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Martin. And CONGRATULATIONS to all the winners of this contest. It was Very difficult to vote on only a few of the many selections, but Gary's picture frame was the epitome of Joinery and seemed to me the hands-down winner for that idea, regardless the quality of many other pieces. They were all wonderful, and what a wide range of work presented. Thank you to Lumberjocks and all the contest sponsors.


----------



## barrelman (Feb 2, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most awesome to be part of this group.

Congratulations to all entries

Love the picture frame. Must have been some hard to judge - great work all

Dave


----------



## Billyr (Feb 1, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job that all of you did on your projects.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners.Nice work.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to all who entered


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to every one, a great bunch of projects


----------



## Kacie (Jan 31, 2011)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive everyone!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATULATION TO ALL OF YOU WINNERS!*

*There were so many outstanding entrees, it made it very hard to choose .*

*THEY ALL LOOKED LIKE WINNERS!*


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to the winners! It was hard to cast my vote with all the great entries.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just joking…..
The first place guys need more tools like a hole in the head.
the last place guys need more tools.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners! Looks like this makes it 4 winning contests for GaryK!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the winners, Gary I voted for you for 1st place. I was amazed at the joinery in that circle.


----------



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chapeau, Gary. 
Congratulations to the other winners.


----------



## kolwdwrkrsgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations guys! And great job to everyone who entered!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you all there is a lot of talent here & not one of you have wasted your wood
Well done!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grats to the victors. I had a great time with this contest. In memory of Chip


----------



## Chriskmb5150 (Dec 23, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the winners


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all you artistical craftsmen/craftsladies. What an excellent bunch of talented individuals. Awesome projects! Great inspirators! Keep on keepin on!


----------



## stinker (Apr 19, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winners and participants.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations GaryK, Andy, and Benji Reyes. We had some great work to chose from which made for a great contest. I think everyone who entered deserves a round of applause!!!!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really a wonderful variety of entries. There's a lot of ingenuity shown in all of the pieces. It was great fun, and I can't wait for the next contest.


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome job everyone! congrats to all the winners


----------

